# Junkers' WW2 wind tunnel remains



## balzahari (Dec 4, 2007)

This is what's left of the Junkers wind tunnel. Bombed in 1945 by the Allies. Located in Dessau, Germany..


----------



## ian lanc (Dec 26, 2007)

looks like a harrier jet/air intakes !  

...ian.


----------



## Henk (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice find.


----------

